# Vote for December TOTM Contest



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Alrighty, we missed November, but don't worry, we're back on the ball and it's time for the December Tank of the Month Contest.

*Rules* are the same as always: 

1. You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past two months. 
2. The same tank can also be entered if the tank has had a complete rescape and show no similiarity to the previous.
3. Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, *NO EXCEPTIONS.* Photos not hosted on our server will not 
be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. Keep it to 10 photos


Start uploading your pics on December 1st and then voting will be from December 19th to December 23rd at 7pm when a winner will be chosen. A MOD will award the winner the TOTM badge.

Consider telling us the specs of the tank as well - fish, plants, decor, filtration, etc...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

first post im gonna win


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

10gallon, live plants, crypt, sword, other plants cant remember thanks toBen and Bev, driftwood and betta, Pinky peatmoss, sand and gravel substract, tank has been up and running 4 months now after redo from old tank leaking,


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Very nice Rob


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Rob! You're tank looks amazing! I hadn't seen the re-scape pics until now! (Did you mean the Betta's name is Pinky? NOT Pinky Peatmoss as substrate right? lol.) Anyway, really pretty Betta and gorgeous tank!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

bumping it up,,, there has to be more to enter this month


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Imma enter, I'm just waiting for some plants to arrive later this week then I'll take some pics!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

you won already holly, give us other poor folks a chance lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

 

This is my 29 gallon tank. It is a special tank because it started out looking like my 5 year old daughter put it together--neon gravel, spongebob decor etc. In two very short months the members of this board helped me transform it from tacky to very pretty with plants. Susan, Bev, and Ben have all sent me plants for this tank and Susan also contributed some inhabitants. It has no Co2, and shoplights so it's a pretty low tech tank but growing well. Play sand as substrate, and the only ferts I have used up til now are miracle grow plant sticks as root tabs. It is planted with Wisteria, red ludwegia, java fern, java moss, bacopa colorata, anubia, duckweed, some floating stems of parrots feathers, blyxa japonica, and willow hygro. The fish in it are 3 sword tails, 4 mollies, 2 green dragon BN plecos, and an upside down catfish, one mystery snail and many MTS and pond snails. 












Right now thats the only pic i can get to work for some reason but have others to add


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Can't see the pics. Remember they have to be hosted on the site. While in your gallery, just copy and paste the top (of the 3) URL directly into your thread.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Got em now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Much better! Tank looks great.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*



VOTE FOR MY MAMA IN THE TOTM CONTEST!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww, ok, I'll vote for summer!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Hahahhahah! Cuuuute! (I didn't know your tank was a 'tall'... it looks tall behind Dominic.)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

I'm pretty sure its just a basic 29 holly


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Ohhh k.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

typo. its a 29


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

If you entered this in the past and didn't win, put your tank in this month. Would be cool to have a month where there were like 15-20 tanks to choose from.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Ill get pics tomorrow and enter as well.Not near as nice as these so far though.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Well here is my 180 display. I am running 1 302 SunSun Canister, 1 303 SunSun Canister, 1 Koralia 2, 1 AC 201 and 3 bulb T-5. I have Willow Leaf Hygro, Anacharis, Jungle Val, Italian Val, 3 baby swords, dwarf sag, many Crypts and some others that I am not sure of the names. I have 2 pb/pb Platinums angels, 2 1/2 black blushers, 2 Vermillion Koi Veils, 2 Green Smokey Leopard angels, 4 Bala Sharks, 3 clown loaches, 2 striped rafhaels, 3 LFABN Plecos,6 Julii Cories, 4 Peppered Cories and 5 Bronze Cories.



I might as well add this pic after the wife decorated it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Great Scott! J/K Dude, that is a great looking tank! Love big tanks. Looks like a lot of fairly young plants also. Would love to see it after 4-5 months. Ingenius idea for the lower part in covering the front. Would have never thought of that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Dude love the mini blinds!Thats a very nice tank.How do you like the sun suns?Was thinking of one,one day as they are cheap enough,just not sure about them?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

The tank was getting overgrown with the hygro and it was choking out some others so I ripped out a bunch and I had some BBA starting so I ripped those out also and restarted some so thats why it looks like all young plants. The stand is just cement blocks at the ends so I had to figure something out and that was the esiest way to cover and still be able to get under the stand to my cans. I have had the SunSuns running for 2 years and love them and they are dead silent.


----------



## mollyman (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

OK, y'all have twisted my arm so im in. This is my 75g fresh water aquarium. Im using a Emperor 400 with two extra b media filters. I have three air pumps with two foot of air stones and a home made bubble action thing going on with shells on my wood. i have a piece of moss and a few pieces of wisteria. Fish i have are as follows: rainbow shark
panda mollies, silver mollies, blk bubble mollies, lyretail mollies, dalmatian mollies, and tiger barb. i hope you find it worthy, even if you don't its OK with me because i like it.....
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11629&ppuser=14475><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=11629&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11387><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=11387&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11378><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=11378&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

looks great holly!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Thaaanks!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

well holly, pretty sure i just lost


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Lol, thanks Summer, but nah - there are lots of great looking tanks on here! Enter enter!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

tank looks really good


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Thaaanks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Down to the last few days to enter, c'mon people!!!


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

Ok, so this is my first tank and I just started changing my plastic plants for live ones and I still have plastic ornaments and blue gravel, but let me put it out there anyway!

29G Tank
Custom light fixture with 4 CFL bulbs
2 Tetra whisper filters (EX45 and EX30)
Tetra air pump and stone
No heater
5 denison barbs
8 guppies
2 synodontis zebra hybrids
Cambomba caroliana
Egeria densa
Valliesnerias
Echibodorus rubin
Other plastic plants and ornaments
Just started using seachem fertilizing tabs in the substrate

It's a work in progress, but here it is anyway. Hope you like it!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

So any idea when the voting might begin???


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

It shoulda already....ill page the pros lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: December TOTM Contest*

*NOTE:* I'm pulling out of the comp' this month! I'm working on DIY C02 and better lids/lighting, so I want to enter later once that's all done and stuff has had time to grow and adjust. 

Thanks.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

hope its not to late!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think ya missed the boat kyle


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

dang that sucks hopefully i wont have any lame decorations next month
good luck all


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i really like your rock work drunkenbeast, good job, too bad they said its too late, hold onto it till next month lol, i wanna throw my ten gallon in there, i just gotta get some pics first


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to enter next month until I seen your tank drunkenbeast. My tank is very amature compared to yours. We will see in the new year.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Bumping this up...Please remember to vote everyone, just a few days left.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

hey! thanks that means a lot. hopefully next month ill be in it ha, + bump keep voting people some great tanks here!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only one more day left.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

come people lets get some more votes in


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats to Archer772 for winning December 2011 Tank of the Month!!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Ben nice to see people like it


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats Archer, great looking tank


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats archer!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful tank!


----------

